# Fursuiting at a Mall: help?



## FitzySauce (Jul 5, 2013)

So I just got my first partial and a few of my good friends want to go be teenagers at the local mall, tomorrow.  I figured I wanted to wear my partial to finally get out and have fun.  I've read that I should contact the mall security before hand, but what should I say if I'm doing it for the hell of it? Or should i just save my 'debut' for another time?
Any input would be great! Also, I already know about not talking and where to take my head off, blah blah blah, so no need to mention that :3


----------



## Saga (Jul 5, 2013)

Go for ir. The inly reason I can think of that security would be worried is that your face is covered. 
Are you wearing just the head?


----------



## FitzySauce (Jul 5, 2013)

I plan on wearing my head paws and tail, but I don't know what to say to the staff xD


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

Call me up and be like "Yo dawg can I, like, be in a costume (full body) at yer mall?"


----------



## Saga (Jul 5, 2013)

FitzySauce said:


> I plan on wearing my head paws and tail, but I don't know what to say to the staff xD


Should be fine, can't hide weapons in any of em
Some places may ask you to remove the head though


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

But seriously. Ask first.


----------



## FitzySauce (Jul 5, 2013)

I plan on it, JUST STUMPED ON WHAT TO SAY; "Hey I'm going to randomly show up at this establishment in a costume of a canine that physically defies all of animal nature considering its green and black."
YUP.


----------



## Saga (Jul 5, 2013)

Aye
Im fursuiting
Google it betch
DONE.

(If you said you were including a suit I wouldve posted this
But you didnt :[
#hoodproblems)
[video=youtube;Q8F495aMd50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8F495aMd50[/video]
EDIT: I can actually hear people shooting now, wtf? It's half fireworks half idiots.
It's june 5th fucktards -.-


----------



## FitzySauce (Jul 5, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT GUY IS LIKE A FUCKING SUPERNATURAL HUNTER WITH AN ENTIRE GUN SHOP IN HIS FUCKING_ TROUSERS._â€‹


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

FitzySauce said:


> I plan on it, JUST STUMPED ON WHAT TO SAY; "Hey I'm going to randomly show up at this establishment in a costume of a canine that physically defies all of animal nature considering its green and black."
> YUP.


Go in to the store WITH YOUR HEAD OFF, find a mall cop and ask if you can be in costume with the head (that you are holding)

Or call and ask if you can go to the mall in a full costume with a mask. Don't need to say anymore than that.


----------



## Saga (Jul 5, 2013)

TehEvilBumperOfForums5 said:


> Omg


Get out fucktard

This isnt even and old thread, you fail


----------



## FitzySauce (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like a plan for me, thanks so much ;n;


----------



## Aleu (Jul 5, 2013)

TehEvilBumperOfForums5 said:


> I figured I'd Make one almost serious post.
> I have no life, and this is all i do :/


Then do what real furries do when they have no life and play SecondLife


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't even.

I DONT EVEN >:[


----------



## Saga (Jul 5, 2013)

TehEvilBumperOfForums5 said:


> I figured I'd Make one almost serious post.
> I have no life, and this is all i do :/


Go to sofurry


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 6, 2013)

You should be okay. Act natural, and do as the mall staff tell you.


----------

